# New to Pigeons LOTS of ?'s



## AngelMay84 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi there! I'm new here, and my name is Amanda. I live in central IL. I have had many kinds of birds in the past, ranging from button quail to turkeys and chickens. I even hand raised a sparrow, named Jack. He was un-releasable, so I have a pet sparrow. I often take in unwanted birds and find them loving homes. 
I don't have a pigeon yet, mainly because I have a few questions. How big of an enclosure does a pair need? I have several options. I have a 3 foot long, by 2' wide and 2' tall rabbit hutch that I converted into an aviary. This would be in my house. I also have 2 currently empty chicken coops outside in my barn. They measure about 17' by 17'. Which would be better?
Do you have to get a pigeon as a fledgling to make it tame? I can find tons of adult birds, but I don't want to purchase something that is going to freak out every time I enter the room. So basically, is an adult bird able to be tamed? Or at least calmed enough to let you service its cage? I once got a pair of blue-scale quail and they were so flighty I couldn't even get near the cage. I had to cover it with a sheet when I was in the room, otherwise they would have bashed themselves to death. I don't want another bird like that!
Can all pigeons find their way home? I hear about people just letting them loose, and I would have a hard time letting a 75 dollar pair of birds fly out of the coop! 
Are fancy pigeons cold hardy? Like I said, I live in central IL, and the winters are awful cold. My coops are completely indoors, but its still very cold.
Do pigeons like to spend a lot of time on the floor of their enclosure, or are they more perch-oriented? More like a parrot, or more like a chicken?
Thanks for taking the time to read all these questions, I'm sure some of them are pretty dumb, but I've never owned a bird like a pigeon, and my only experience with one was when I found a pooped-out racing pigeon in my yard. I found its owner by the number on the leg band, and they were happily re-united. 
Amanda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

Welcome to PT, I'm sure you will this site to have a wealth of information.
We do happen to also have this link currently active that you may want to think about if looking to acquire pet pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18644

The overall needs of pigeons are basically the same, although it would vary as you mention, whether the bird is housed in doors or outdoors. Generally speaking, a cage should have enough room for the bird to fully stretch it's wings. Folks here with indoor pigeons give the bird 'free flight time' every day
and some have purchased what are known as flight suits to avoid the paper towel chase while they are enjoying their free flight time.

If out of doors, precautions have to be given for burroughing predators or those that can gain access to living quarters by chewing. The type of wire 
most frequently recommended is 1/4" hardware cloth:

http://www.twpinc.com/twp/jsp/product.jsp?type=4

The show/fancy pigeons aren't normally used for 'homing', and if getting a pigeon that is already 'homed' elsewhere, it would take time and work
to get the pij to recognize your home as it's new home. In fact, some may never 'realize' the new home as the location to 'home' to. 

Like other pets, adults can and do adjust to their new home, just have to give it time. If the pigeon has a friend to interact with, it will have alot of 
it's social needs met through that relationship. Just depends on how you want to set things up.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Amanda! And welcome to Pigeon Talk!

There will be others along to give you more in-depth answers. I'm just flying by to say that when you are ready for a pigeon, there are MANY who need good homes and would make wonderful pets.

In my opinion, if you get pigeons who DON'T fly, then the room needed will not be as much as those who do. My pigeon, Squeaks, cannot fly due to partial wing amputation because of a badly broken wing. Squeaks' home (small pet cage) measures 29"L x 21"W x 23"H. I live in a 660 sq ft apartment and he is allowed to roam when I'm home. 

Basic rule of thumb for housing is that they have enough room to exercise their wings without touching anything. 

They also do not "perch" as many birds but need a flat place to stand. However, you can add a fat branch and they will sit on it.

With all the pijiies looking for good homes, you won't have to pay an arm and a leg unless you are looking for a "special breed" or are into racing pigeons. 

Hope this info help...look forward to seeing you get some wonderful pijies!

NOTE: Saw that fp beat me to the post with GREAT info...just wanted to add that I am one of the ones with a Flight Suit. Squeaks is wearing one in my Avatar (the pic next to his name).


----------

